# Ships call signs



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Hello lads .... would a ship retain its call sign if it changed owners and flags ? the ship I researching was a small coaster the MV TAY call sign Z.E.T.T. at that time 1984/5 she was registered in Gibralter and had been previously called MV Tummel and I suspect she may have been Dutch or German origionally ....................... she belonged the "Winter shipping Ltd of Gibralter at the time (1980,s )

Thanks lads 
Backsplice


----------



## David W (Apr 10, 2008)

TAY

General Cargo. (IMO 6925991)
Built Spain 1969 SA Juliana Constructore Gijonesa. Bilbao. Yard No 12.
51.87m Loa 498grt.
1x Caterpillar engine 765hp = 11.5 knots


ALJAR (Esp/Bilbao) Naviera Garcia-Minaur SA. Spain.
(Call Sign EDYT) (Official Number 786) .
1981 sold

TARIK (Mor/Casablanca) Tarik Shipping & Fishing Co. Morocco.
1984 sold

"TAY" (Gib/Gibraltar) WINTER Shipping Ltd. Gibraltar.
(Call Sign ZETT) (Official Number 709361) 
1986 sold

TUMMEL (Gib/Gibraltar) SOREK Shipping (Gibraltar) Ltd.. Gibraltar.
1986 sold

AGRA (Gib/Gibraltar) ESKDALE Ltd. Gibraltar 
14th January 1987she suffered a major fire while under repair at Cardiff. Declared a constructive total loss.
13th March 1987 arrived at Milford Haven for delivery to the breakers.

This is not a complete history, just my own notes, I hope it helps your research.

Best Wishes
David W


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

*Thank you !!!*

David ....muchos grassiears !!! 3 hours and I have all the info I need now the search for photos begins but there are loads of avenues to go that way thanks for all your help once again showing what a great site SN is and to belong too

I was,nt a sparkie but ._ ._. I think that means end of message

regards 
Backsplice


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The only number that remains with a ship throughout her life is her IMO number.


----------

